# Which DVC Resort?



## thebreards (Aug 25, 2011)

We were hoping for a 3 bedroom, but we have given up on that.  So since we are reduced to a 2 bedroom I need to make sure the second bedroom has 2 queen beds and not a queen with a pull out couch since it will accomadate my mom, sister, 65 year old grandmother, and 88 year old great grandmother.  Does anyone know which resort would be best for this?


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 25, 2011)

*OKW*



thebreards said:


> We were hoping for a 3 bedroom, but we have given up on that.  So since we are reduced to a 2 bedroom I need to make sure the second bedroom has 2 queen beds and not a queen with a pull out couch since it will accomadate my mom, sister, 65 year old grandmother, and 88 year old great grandmother.  Does anyone know which resort would be best for this?




I pretty sure it's Old Key West your looking for, here is a 2 bedroom layout.  And SSR in a 2 bdr non lock out.

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...rts/oldKeyWest/floorPlans/twobedroomvilla.jpg

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc.../saratogaSprings/floorPlans/SSR_2_bedroom.jpg


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2011)

thebreards said:


> We were hoping for a 3 bedroom, but we have given up on that.  So since we are reduced to a 2 bedroom I need to make sure the second bedroom has 2 queen beds and not a queen with a pull out couch since it will accomadate my mom, sister, 65 year old grandmother, and 88 year old great grandmother.  Does anyone know which resort would be best for this?



If you are looking for a three bedroom exchange, that is extremely unlikely. 

All of the dedicated two bedroom units at the resorts have two beds in the second bedroom. All of the two bedroom lock-offs have a queen and a sofa bed. 

On a side note, the two bedroom at Bay Lake and Animal Kingdom has a third bathroom, and a sleep sofa and a sleeper chair in the living room. The older resorts only have two bathrooms, no sleeper chair.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 25, 2011)

> All of the dedicated two bedroom units at the resorts have two beds in the second bedroom.


Except for some of the dedicated 2BRs at BCV, where some 2nd bedrooms have a sleeper sofa.  Also, note that BWV only has lockoffs, no dedicated 2BRs.



> All of the two bedroom lock-offs have a queen and a sofa bed.


Except for OKW, where there are two queens in all second bedrooms.

Once you have a confirmed exchange, it will take about a week or two to have notation of the booking transferred to DVC.  You can then call DVC's Member Services to confirm which unit type your exchange is drawn from.  99.9% of the time, that's the unit you will get.


----------

